# BOSS ME-25 Patches



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello friends... I would like to sharing some patches and their settings with friends here.
All settings are in the videos. Thanks!

*BOSS ME-25 Patches here:*BOSS ME-25 Patches - YouTube

*BOSS ME25 STEVE VAI Tone DISTORTION PATCH Settings [ME-25].*





*BOSS ME25 DAVID GILMOUR Sound On Sound EFFECT*




*
BOSS ME25 ERIC JOHNSON Clean Tone MANHATTAN Patch USB.*


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Might pull mine out of the closet and give some of these a try,.... might.


----------



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

BOSS ME25 MALMSTEEN Distortion Tone PATCH USB Recording.


----------



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

How To Record Guitar with AMPLITUBE + BOSS ME25 as USB Interface.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey DRG
Welcome to the forum.
I listened to the Gilmour patch. Spot on! Nice work.

A buddy lent me his ME 25 and I may try a few of your patches out (went to your YT page).
The only thing I don't like about this unit is remembering where each patch is and to quickly access what you want.
I like the ME 50 (tried it from another friend, which I may reconsider buying off of him) because with that unit,
I would at least be able to use it as a stomp box instead of the patches (which have a _slight_ lag between changes).


----------



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

*AMPLITUBE JOHN PETRUCCI Distortion BOSS ME25 as USB Interface.*






*
BOSS ME25 KIKO LOUREIRO Solo Tone on ANGRA Carry On PATCH Settings.
*


----------



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

*BOSS ME 25 OVERDRIVE sounds [ALL OD Effects] PATCH Settings.
*






*BOSS ME-25 Patches:* BOSS ME-25 Patches - YouTube
*SUBSCRIBE HERE:* Direct Recording Guitar


----------



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

*BOSS ME-25 DISTORTION Sounds [ALL Distortions] PATCH Settings.*


----------



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

*BOSS ME-25 MEGADETH Distortion HOLY WARS Guitar Patches USB Recording.*


----------



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

*BOSS ME-25 JOHN MAYER Overdrive Tone GUITAR PATCHES [USB Rec].*


----------



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

BOSS ME-25 GUITAR PATCHES Direct Recording Guitar.
GUITAR PATCHES - DIRECT RECORDING: BOSS ME-25 GUITAR PATCHES Direct Recording Guitar

BOSS ME-25 IRON MAIDEN Distortion "The Trooper" intro HARMONIST Effect and Marshall Amp Simulation.






BOSS ME-25 ANDY TIMMONS Guitar Overdrive Sound PATCH Settings USB.


----------



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

*BOSS ME-25 GUITAR PATCHES Direct Recording Guitar*
*GUITAR PATCHES - DIRECT RECORDING: BOSS ME-25 GUITAR PATCHES Direct Recording Guitar








*


----------



## DirRecGuit (Feb 5, 2017)

*BOSS ME-25 SANTANA Guitar Tone OVERDRIVE [Guitar Patches].*





*SUBSCRIBE HERE:* Direct Recording Guitar
*BOSS ME-25 Patches:* BOSS ME-25 Patches - YouTube

*BOSS ME-25 GUTHRIE GOVAN DISTORTION Guitar Tone [PATCH].*


----------

